# my body is weak how to reduce pain?



## skate7board (Apr 30, 2018)

hi guys
i had some inujuries when i go to fights in kick boxing...
i dont know how to make my body iron (my self) 
i want to when i get atacks i feel nothing... 
people say try scut and get ur legs atacked but thats only for legs..what about face and legs and stomache
PLEASE HELP ME EXPERTS thanks!


----------



## pdg (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry to tell you, not going to happen. Not as you describe.

Conditioning can take you so far, and you can increase your pain threshold, but you're still made of the same stuff.

As for head shots, you can't condition against concussion...


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 30, 2018)

Um I struggled to read half of that but if I'm understanding it right from that terrible spelling and grammar you're asking if you can train your chin...well no you darn you can get some abs yeah get a bit conditioned but you'll always feel it if you get hit in the right place.

Look at Brock lesnar he's huge he took a body kick and hit the deck same with face punches he went down after a few shots.

Sure you can do some training but it'll never make you invincible some simply can take a shot some can't


----------



## drop bear (Apr 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> Sorry to tell you, not going to happen. Not as you describe.
> 
> Conditioning can take you so far, and you can increase your pain threshold, but you're still made of the same stuff.
> 
> As for head shots, you can't condition against concussion...



Neck strength and good posture will help though.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 30, 2018)

skate7board said:


> hi guys
> i had some inujuries when i go to fights in kick boxing...
> i dont know how to make my body iron (my self)
> i want to when i get atacks i feel nothing...
> ...


The pain and discomfort never goes away, you just get used to it. Mental toughness.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2018)

If I understand what you are asking, maybe work more on blocking and counter-attacking.


----------



## jobo (Apr 30, 2018)

skate7board said:


> hi guys
> i had some inujuries when i go to fights in kick boxing...
> i dont know how to make my body iron (my self)
> i want to when i get atacks i feel nothing...
> ...


Your pain thresh hold will slowly increase, tell them to hit you harder to speed up the process, another way is to get very drunk and walk in to fixed objects, doors lamp posts etc, that worked for me, I hardly feel any pain now, apart from if I stub my big toe, , there's nothing on earth can prepare you for that


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 30, 2018)

To properly condition your face and head to withstand the punishment of kick boxing, I suggest running into walls. Keep your hands behind your back and sprint as fast as possible into the wall. Begin with dry wall (more give to it) and work your way up to solid concrete. Be sure and let us know how it works out!


----------



## pdg (Apr 30, 2018)

And to condition your body and feet, spread lego blocks about the floor and roll around.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 30, 2018)

skate7board said:


> what about face


Face blocks will toughen the face... Just kidding  don't do those. lol.  It just takes time to condition your body.  You can never condition your face because it's not about your face.  It's about the brain that's inside of your skull. The brain is soft and it smashes against the skull.  Some people can take punches to the face better than others but has more to do with moving in such a way that the punch doesn't land solid, and even then that only works for some punches.   Punches that land on the sweet spot of your skull are basically game over.  Punches that land on the sweet spot of the jaw will break the jaw regardless of how well a person can take a punch to the face.

This is foolish and it doesn't matter what type of training you have.  





He no longer does it because he learned the hard way that his brain is soft.  He does the same thing and pays the price with a forced nap.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 1, 2018)

It doesn't work that way. Pain will always be there - you can train and spar to teach yourself not to freeze up when you are hit and not to go to pieces if you do a face plant... but there is nothing beyond that. There is no magic pill. 

And if you have some existing injuries or muscular and skeletal issues that produce chronic pain, you need to structure your training around them. Physical therapy helps - where someone qualified can teach you how to stretch and work your body properly to alleviate the issues. But again - they don't go away, you just get more tools to deal with them.


----------



## frank raud (May 2, 2018)

jobo said:


> Your pain thresh hold will slowly increase, tell them to hit you harder to speed up the process, another way is to get very drunk and walk in to fixed objects, doors lamp posts etc, that worked for me, I hardly feel any pain now, apart from if I stub my big toe, , there's nothing on earth can prepare you for that


Don't forget stepping on Lego, that's a whole world of pain.


----------



## pdg (May 2, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Don't forget stepping on Lego, that's a whole world of pain.



I missed that out from:



pdg said:


> And to condition your body and feet, spread lego blocks about the floor and roll around.



because I was going for beginner level.

Walking on them is advanced


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 2, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Don't forget stepping on Lego, that's a whole world of pain.


No. A raised garden bed filled with home-grown cacti. With maybe some Legos scattered around.


----------



## CrazedChris (May 28, 2018)

I love this thread.


----------



## pdg (May 28, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> No. A raised garden bed filled with home-grown cacti. With maybe some Legos scattered around.



And some UK mains electric plugs (if you don't know, I'll supply a pic).


----------



## jobo (May 28, 2018)

pdg said:


> And some UK mains electric plugs (if you don't know, I'll supply a pic).


Oh yes, those do indeed hurt,

I one jumped on a 6 inch nail, that was sticking out of a 3b3,that was 8 ft long, the nail hit the inside of my steel toe caps and bent over, I had to Get to hospital with an 8 ft plank nailed to my foot, the hardest part was the Sliding door  door I couldn't get close enough to set the Senser ofF unless I turned sideway, then the door would shut before I could turn round


----------



## drop bear (May 28, 2018)

Your mind will generally give out before your body does.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 28, 2018)

pdg said:


> And some UK mains electric plugs (if you don't know, I'll supply a pic).


Them ones?


----------



## pdg (May 28, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> Them ones?



Yep.

The cord comes out of the bottom in that picture, so in compliance with the feline butterology theory they always, without fail, land with the pins facing upwards (but only if there's a chance of standing on them, if they're out of the way it's pins down or to the side).


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 28, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yep.
> 
> The cord comes out of the bottom in that picture, so in compliance with the feline butterology theory they always, without fail, land with the pins facing upwards (but only if there's a chance of standing on them, if they're out of the way it's pins down or to the side).


Well, yeah! Works the same way as buttered toast.


----------



## pdg (May 28, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> Well, yeah! Works the same way as buttered toast.



Exactly.

And buttered toast is halfway toward levitation - just add cat.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 28, 2018)

jobo said:


> Your pain thresh hold will slowly increase, tell them to hit you harder to speed up the process, another way is to get very drunk and walk in to fixed objects, doors lamp posts etc, that worked for me, I hardly feel any pain now, apart from if I stub my big toe, , there's nothing on earth can prepare you for that


you ever stepped on a lego though? cant prepare for that either.

As for the question, you will always feel pain, you can condition yourself a bit but pain isnt going to entirely disappear. You can maybe get more used to it, though.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 1, 2018)

Seriously though, the clue is in the OP’s title.
Your body is weak. So train your body through proper exercises, diet & conditioning through regular bouts of sparring. There is no magic quick fix. Only time & hard work.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Jun 1, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> Seriously though, the clue is in the OP’s title.
> Your body is weak. So train your body through proper exercises, diet & conditioning through regular bouts of sparring. There is no magic quick fix. Only time & hard work.


Amen.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

The only way to be able to feel nothing is to destroy all the pain receptors in your body, and even if you could do this safely I wouldn't recommend it. Just because you feel no pain doesn't mean your body won't take damage. You have 2 choices when it comes to fighting: Suck it up or quit.


----------



## jobo (Jun 1, 2018)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The only way to be able to feel nothing is to destroy all the pain receptors in your body, and even if you could do this safely I wouldn't recommend it. Just because you feel no pain doesn't mean your body won't take damage. You have 2 choices when it comes to fighting: Suck it up or quit.


Full circle to the begining, you can substantial reduce your pain response by regularly inflicting pain on yourself, nothing is more or less impossible, but hardly registering pain that others would find excruciating , is quite possible, the trick is not to destroy your body in doing so.

I've hit my thumb with a hammer And ripped my knuckles open on an engine block so many times in my life, that I don't notice it any more


----------



## donald1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Arm and leg conditioning. You get a partner. And make some bruises.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

jobo said:


> Full circle to the begining, you can substantial reduce your pain response by regularly inflicting pain on yourself, nothing is more or less impossible, but hardly registering pain that others would find excruciating , is quite possible, the trick is not to destroy your body in doing so.
> 
> I've hit my thumb with a hammer And ripped my knuckles open on an engine block so many times in my life, that I don't notice it any more



Yes you can reduce the pain response, but not remove it entirely. Plus adrenaline plays an important part in all this.


----------



## jobo (Jun 1, 2018)

Midnight-shadow said:


> Yes you can reduce the pain response, but not remove it entirely.


Think I said that,, ??? you can remove it substantially though


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

jobo said:


> Think I said that,, ??? you can remove it substantially though



You did, I was agreeing with you. (shocking I know!)


----------



## jobo (Jun 2, 2018)

Midnight-shadow said:


> You did, I was agreeing with you. (shocking I know!)


Sorry, that caught me by suprise


----------



## Robert Sterling (Jun 8, 2018)

skate7board said:


> hi guys
> i had some inujuries when i go to fights in kick boxing...
> i dont know how to make my body iron (my self)
> i want to when i get atacks i feel nothing...
> ...


If you want to win a fight, the martial art techniques are not enough, you need also muscle strength and stamina.
Do more exercises, such as running, workout


----------

